
A Lawsuit Against Uber Highlights the Rush to Conquer Driverless Cars - easyd
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/24/technology/anthony-levandowski-waymo-uber-google-lawsuit.html
======
TillE
“Our self-driving technology required human intervention. The vehicle operator
had time to intervene, but failed to take over before crossing the stop line
and manually proceeded through the protected crosswalk.”

I believe this is exactly what people here predicted when Uber originally
called it human error. Such a clumsy attempt at being grossly misleading while
_maybe_ not technically lying. It self-drove through a red light, just as was
reported.

------
bbatsell
The headline really undersells the story.

The New York Times has internal Uber documents, confirmed by multiple Uber
employees, showing that Uber lied to the public and to regulators by falsely
claiming that a self-driving Volvo running a red light on the first day of its
operation in San Francisco was caused by human error.

